# Name and Shame bad forum member!



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

I am always wary of paying for things by Paypal gift for the obvious reasons. but on the 19th of November I bought an item from a member through the Marketplace section on the forum for £200 which I still haven't received.

I don't want to name the member at this stage, they have been on here for over a year and when I looked they hadn't made any stupid posts that I could see.

After I paid for the item by Paypal gift the member said they were away with work at the moment but would post it as soon as possible. (I would have made the member aware of this prior to purchase but hey that's just me)

After not hearing anything for a while, I emailed the person, through the forum, through Ebay (as I saw they were selling the same item on there) through their paypal e-mail and their works e-mail. I received a reply on the 27th, apologising that they had been away on family issues but they would be back the next day and would send it then.

All week no delivery and no correspondence, then I received an e-mail saying they tried to send it but my address doesn't exist and do I have an alternate one? My address does exist, it is also my works address, where I get collections and deliveries on a daily basis as I have for the last 21 years, they said and address 10 doors down from me exists but mine doesn't. They checked the address with me and everything was correct.

The member said they would go to the main post office the next day and try and send it again. I waited and still didn't hear anything, so I e-mailed them again, to see what happened and still no response.

I am bitterly disappointed this person has strung me along for so long this is now two weeks and it doesn't even sound like it has been sent.

I don't want to say what the item is as the moment, as they can be identified from it but if it doesn't arrive safe and sound in the next few days, I will name and shame, as they are still selling things now in marketplace and I don't want genuine forum members to be in this situation.

due to popular demand

liam676 aka Liam Wright from Cornish Chough, Newquay aka l_wkd676 on Ebay,

He is selling various items in marketplace eg bosch 4 par fpr and a custom manifold cover, a polished throttle body, hoses, liquidtt forge actuator

Avoid him like the plague....


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Pointless post tbh, contact a mod with the details would be your best bet. When emailing a seller always get a phone number, much easier to speak to them directly.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Danny you can undersatnd the OPs frustration though surely ?

People don't answer phones in the same way they don't reply to emails.

Hope the FMIC (wild guess) :wink: arrives safe and sound (AND SOON)


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Not a pointless post, as if I don't hear anything I will name the person selling the £200 whatever it is... and I have informed a mod...

If it does turn up, I hope it isn't damaged in anyway..... I should have taken notice of a feedback on ebay that said they were slow in sending.... but you live and learn...


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

Mate, you wanna experience being messed around for over *6mths* by **** here, who gave me every single excuse under the rising sun for not sending through my mirror indicators. The real icing on the cake, was - after these inexplicable 6mths - to then to receive such shoddy, obviously rushed goods that I had to go and pay a real professional to correct.

Really shouldn't go taking peoples' money if you go around acting like that.


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

As this person works in a managerial position in the service industry, you would have thought they would be more professional.

But at the end of the day its my £200 and I either want my goods undamaged or I want my money back....


----------



## luscombe (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi AfterHourR

This situation must be very frustrating.

Perhaps I'm just trying to be gracious to the seller whoever he is, but maybe he's just a little disorganised or even has personal problems at the moment. Would it help if another forum member in his locality collected the item for you? I travel throughout the West Midlands every week and down to South Oxfordshire every couple of weeks. I'd be happy to collect from these locations if it helped.

Kind regards

Jeff


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

I understand your frustrations and for that reason avoid paying with PayPal gift. Usually if someone asks for payment this way, it means they are either very tight or trying to screw you over. PayPal protection is there for a reason. I would only use the gift option to pay if I knew/trusted the seller. I would never ask the buyer to pay using this method as neither party is protected.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this pal. I would feel the same as you do. As a seller on this forum, i always try my up most to keep the buyer happy. If for whatever reason i cannot deliver, i certainly would not take any hard earned off an individual. Or would refund the money straight away. I truly hope this situation is sorted out very soon for you. :?

Damien.


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Jeff.. Thank you for your kind offer... It's nice to see there are still some genuine people in the world, you get to my age and start to get a bit cynical lol

I use carriers on a daily basis and have even pointed members in the right direction to send parcels, safely and cheaply, I could have got the thing collected weeks ago and Garth, yes, I think you are right 'very tight'.........

Paypal is great for the buyer, as one of my Australian customers said... He wanted me to send him, some quite expensive items by airmail and I refused, as things can go 'missing' at this time of year.... he said oh, its fine, if they do, paypal will just refund me instantly.... great for me, though... lose the money and the goods.... they went by carrier....

I'm not frustrated.. I'm just pee'd off I've been taken for a mug...


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Damien


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

EnfieldTT said:


> Mate, you wanna experience being messed around for over *6mths* by **** on here, who gave me every single excuse under the rising sun for not sending through my mirror indicators. The real icing on the cake, was - after these inexplicable 6mths - to then to receive such shoddy, obviously rushed goods that I had to go and pay a real professional to correct.
> 
> Really shouldn't go taking peoples' money if you go around acting like that.


Heard that a few too many times about those mirror indicators poor show.


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

There may well be a valid excuse but it's good that it has been raised. It's buyer beware. I was screwed by a purchase on Market Place, which I will not identify because it was just a small amount, but the part I was sent was worn out. Having said that I have been very pleased with a number of other purchases.

You tend to think that people who subscribe to this forum and are members can be trusted because of a common interest..


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

and it's people like Jeff (luscombe) that restore your faith in forum members, that a lot of us do stick together and try and help each other out...


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

Don't forget people, when you buy online you're not just buying the item but the seller as well!


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

jamman said:


> Danny you can undersatnd the OPs frustration though surely ?
> 
> People don't answer phones in the same way they don't reply to emails.
> 
> Hope the FMIC (wild guess) :wink: arrives safe and sound (AND SOON)


Ye i do understand that ofcourse, but why make a long dribbling post about it and not even name the seller :lol:

I hope the OP gets the item and all goes well.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 9, 2007)

Danny1 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Danny you can undersatnd the OPs frustration though surely ?
> ...


Because hes a nice chap and only wants the seller to post the items on without slandering his name even more so.

If it was me id name the person, but then theres a chance the item wouldnt ever turn up

TO THE OP:
Do you not have an address to go see him and ask him face to face or is it simply too far ?


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I assume the post on page 1 was * * * * out because the name was given? If someone is a poor seller then keep their name in bright lights, they can be avoided rather than everyone go through the same palaver. I've got too old to tolerate such people :roll:


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

st3v3... Opposite end of the Country mate... I'm on the Scottish Border and he's in Cornwall but hey £200 is £200.... and its the principle of the matter...

Marco34 I am still waiting for the Moderator to come back to me before I name them... Jamman already has pointed to who it is.....


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

yeh i agree, this isnt a pointless post.

to be honest i would be fuming, is his name rather similar to mine by any chance? if so please let me know, i shall show you a post worth reading.

at the end of the day £200 is £200.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I would also be well peeved to say the least, I had a similar issue with an eBay seller recently who was breaking a TT,( it was a good but lower than your amount) asked about certain parts and was asked to send payment by PayPal gift, I did and I have never received a thing, this kind of thing really peeves me off, it's theft at the end of day

Hope it comes good for you


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

AfterHouR said:


> st3v3... Opposite end of the Country mate... I'm on the Scottish Border and he's in Cornwall but hey £200 is £200.... and its the principle of the matter...
> 
> Marco34 I am still waiting for the Moderator to come back to me before I name them... Jamman already has pointed to who it is.....


@OP I should be a copper :wink:


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

Marco34 said:


> I assume the post on page 1 was * * * * out because the name was given? *If someone is a poor seller then keep their name in bright lights*, they can be avoided rather than everyone go through the same palaver. I've got too old to tolerate such people :roll:


I couldn't agree more.

Hoggy has sent me a PM. Apparently he removed it because "Not sure of the legal position". Legal position? What legal position? Good grief :lol: Naresh knows damn well how he: took £400 for 6mths, then did nothing but give me excuses for 6mths, and finally sent me 'work' which - quite frankly - was embarrassing to ask money for. Considering the fact I then had to pay a proper professional to correct his shoddy workmanship, I gave him the opportunity to reimburse me some money - but no, completely ignored. What a lovely fella ay, Hoggy? :roll:

Now Hoggy, it's up to you really: but do you really think behaviour like that is acceptable from someone flogging stuff on here? Because I wouldn't - it's taking the proverbial, that's what it is. Reckon you'd be happy to wait 6mths, having paid £400 and receive something you had to spend another £100 putting right? Not likely.

I pity anyone else who he puts through the same nonsense as he did with me. Sometimes you gotta name and shame these charlatans; they're taking damn good money and promising a service in exchange - yet delivering nowhere near what's promised. I found his behaviour to be nothing short of disgraceful, and that was before I saw him openly touting and accepting work on the forum, all the while not giving ME what I'd paid for. Not on.

People have the right to know about who does this Hoggy :evil:


----------



## dbbloke (Jan 30, 2012)

I've had the same issue with dodgy buyers!
Don't mind if someone I know paying for my 007p by PayPal gift but it's really easy to cancel PayPal payments from what I read.
Buyers complaining of things like 30% fees for western union otherwise.
Op I suggest just reverse the payment from PayPal?


----------



## cralstc (Dec 14, 2010)

Enfield - I believe that hoggy has the tt forums best interest at mind and not his own. I am sure I have seen your posts elsewhere about your unfortane experience, however I do not believe your public outburst and direct attack on hoggy is justified, my suggestion is you keep this to pm's if you have an issue. :-*

Op - I feel your pain with unscrupulous sellers, and have unfortunately dealt with to many. My suggestion is if you have an issue, you contact PayPal, copy in the email from the seller showing where he states request for payment to what ever email address, and payment method. Since I have gone down that path before by "gifting" PayPal this is a method you can use to reclaim your money.

Best of luck.

Ps. I have dealt with many members on here in the market place, and I have personally never had any issues. Shame it takes 1 to spoil it for the rest.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

dbbloke said:


> I've had the same issue with dodgy buyers!
> Don't mind if someone I know paying for my 007p by PayPal gift but it's really easy to cancel PayPal payments from what I read.
> Buyers complaining of things like 30% fees for western union otherwise.
> Op I suggest just reverse the payment from PayPal?


You are wrong I'm afraid, you can't reverse cancel or even dispute PayPal gift payments 

This all comes down to who pays the fees the seller or the buyer for security never use "gift" if you don't know the seller as it wasn't meant for this type of transaction.

If you use a normal PayPal transaction for sending money yes you have to pay extra if the seller wont accept the fees hit but you have a way of getting your money back if there are problems.

I also 100% agree with Enfield (there's always a first time) he should be allowed to name Naresh for shoddy workmanship, my old mate Graham threw his in the back of the garage in disgust a 10 year old could have done better.


----------



## sallyday10 (May 22, 2012)

I appreciate Hoggy's perspective on this and I think he's right to be cautious.

So, this issue aside for a moment (and I really hope the £200 deal does work out for all concerned) how about we run a thread on 'Reputable Sellers' - that way members can see who _is_ above-board when it comes to selling goods/services.

That way Hoggy and the other moderators are happy and if an individual then chooses to deal with someone who's not had any reliable 'feedback' via the 'Reputable Sellers' topic, then care should be taken before entering into any kind of trade!


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Gutted for you mate. I have bought and sold plenty of items on here and luckily never had a problem. One thing I do when paying via PayPal is pay the fees and not a gift, ie if they want £150 by PayPal gift, I would rather pay £160 as a normal payment, that way you are covered. My girlfriend has an eBay shop, and at least 1 in 5 has endless excuses why they can't pay.
Good luck mate.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hoggy is correct on how he is dealing with this i am afraid, and he only ever has the forum at heart. that said it is a pi55 poor show to sell something and not send it!!

NEVER GIFT ANYTHING ON PAYPAL, i dont even charge for something if the buyer isn't 100% happy dohhhhhhh. come on fella send the goods or dosh back time........


----------



## AtrumVesica (Nov 24, 2012)

AfterHour

I know I am not even a member of the owners club and am just lurking whilst I consider buying a TT but I live in penzance, if this guy is Local to me I dont mind popping round and knocking on his door for you.Have had trouble with dodgy sellers on another forum so feel for you.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I know hoggy has posted on here, and yes I understand the OP frustration. But how many times have these posts come up? I know it's harsh but pay as a gift and be prepared to take the risk.

On a more helpful note if you contact a mod or admin with the seller's name we could try and contact


----------



## PurpleHouse (Oct 23, 2012)

Mmm sorry to hear all this. Wondered myself if these sellers on here were genuine. Especially when they quote an "offer" and say "pay as gift" and then promise to send next day. Sounded all too good to be true. Glad I hesitated and didn't.

Thanks for the heads up on this I defo won't be buying anything unless it is on eBay now.

PH


----------



## bit of an animal (Oct 21, 2012)

Maybe we should have a feedback system similar to a well known auction site, then it would inspire to buy with confidence??


----------



## cralstc (Dec 14, 2010)

I think a new rule imposed such as seller must pay buyer fees on paypal is an easier option. This will give both seller and buyer security, since a grading feature to add into a forum would be harder. However this is for the mods to decide.

Alternatively the forum could run something like an escro account where the funds are transferred to an account owned by the forum then released once the item is delivered. Again this adds more responsibility to the mods and means they could be held responsible for transactions that take place on forum.

I personally do not think that this issue requires a major change in rules since one or two members were burnt over a short period of time. I do however believe that the mods should intervene and the seller should at least have to post contact details on items they sell. This would help all buyers and sellers in the future. Since most other trading sites require physical contact details they are more secure, however this is not a trading site, it is a site dedicated to the love of the greatest car ever made. 

It's a tough one that the mods need to put their foot down on. Maybe section dedicated to how to buy and sell, rules, what happens if you have a non paying buyer, or issues with seller. Might help, but again the crooks out there always find new ways to doop the unsuspecting.

Cheers,

Craig.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 9, 2007)

We have exactly the same problem on Passion Ford, where dodgy sellers do thier worst, to implement a system to show the buyers how honourable they were was not easy.
In the end we settled for a reputation and a traders score to give an idea of how well known he was on there and how good a trader he was by the score he has.

You could go a little further by verifying addresses by filling in a form (online) of your address then having a code sent to the address and the seller inputing the code to actually verify where they live, but that all costs money and probably isn't viable.


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

cralstc said:


> I think a new rule imposed such as seller must pay buyer fees on paypal is an easier option. This will give both seller and buyer security, since a grading feature to add into a forum would be harder. However this is for the mods to decide.
> 
> Alternatively the forum could run something like an escro account where the funds are transferred to an account owned by the forum then released once the item is delivered. Again this adds more responsibility to the mods and means they could be held responsible for transactions that take place on forum.
> 
> ...


+1 completely agree!! At the end of the day the forum is a great place to buy and sell items and unfortunately it's ruined by idiots!! I buy a lot off this forum and luckily everyone has been genuine however I have seen this happen many of times and these people should be named and shamed for future purposes! I'm sorry but too many excuses from someone! At the end of the day we all work and have social lives an cant expect items to be dispatched immediately which is acceptable but to make up all these Lies eg your home don't exist ... Come on!!! This also ruins genuine people like me who wish to sell stuff on here! Kick them off the forum and ban their IP address! I'd gladly drive up to this idiots house and get the money back for the unlucky buyer! If its the item I think it is hg motorsports fmic I too was going to buy it however I was lucky not to have the money it seems! Report this scum for fraud If you don't receive the item soon as there are specialist teams on the Police who deal with clowns like this!


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

cralstc said:


> I think a new rule imposed such as seller must pay buyer fees on paypal is an easier option.
> 
> Craig.


That really is all that's needed. Paypal protection is excellent and it would be easy to implement. Accept the fees or don't list things for sale. If you're that tight, put your price up, don't demand payment as gift


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Did we name and shame !  
I may have missed it. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Feel your pain... i had a pair of cayenne calipers stolen when "quattronics" went bust years ago...Corey Jones... :evil: Was absolutely fuming. He also started stripping customers cars and selling the parts overseas...as he knew he was going under....Really marked me. :?

Damien.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

could give a deadline date or else will be a knock at the door.thats just taking the p.im sure whoever it is will be on here soon to appologise and put this to bed.


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive support people... Yes it is the HG Motorsport FMIC.

I took a punt, I ummed and arred for ages, did a bit of research on the member and thought yeh you are just a tight A#%$£ who doesn't want to pay the fees but gut instinct, should have warned me....I do know quite a bit about him and won't hesitate to report him to the Police if everything doesn't turn out ok. I will also let everybody know his Ebay name and other details, so nobody gets conned..

I haven't had a response from the moderator yet, perhaps he is trying to contact the seller first before he responds to me, I hope you have better luck than I did Mod........... The thing is, he still has things for sale on here.... I don't want to teach my Grandmother how to suck eggs but at least pull his ads until this is sorted...

Thanks for the offer of going around to his house too... It wasn't that many years ago, I would have jumped in the car and driven the 450 odd miles to... well....you know... I would have sorted the problem out....

I am just about to send him another e-mail. I will let you know how I get on...

Please people don't be put off from buying items through the Marketplace, I have bought loads of things on here without problem... not by paypal gift I may add..

It is responses from forum members to this post that has raised my spirits and made me smile... people that don't even know me but share a common interest who have offered help and support, i thank you all (apart from a couple of 
pretentious comments... and they weren't even from Kazinak!!!)

Don't pay by Paypal Gift....

And don't let the Barstewards drag you down......


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Hope it turns out ok for you... but to put it into perspective although smaller priced items are easier to blag a few years ago someone got stung big time for ( I think) around £12k on a TT owned by a prominent and respected person here ... in blind faith took it on trust, paid cash, and the finance company turned up a few weeks later and took the car away.

Sure we all know what we should do but you can get caught up in the flow and make silly mistakes.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 9, 2007)

The police now have an Internet fraud division now by the way and do take these things quite seriouse.

How seriouse yours is to them i couldnt say, but if it does go tits up then report him for theft.


----------



## chassmash (Feb 16, 2012)

st3v3 said:


> The police now have an Internet fraud division now by the way and do take these things quite seriouse.
> 
> How seriouse yours is to them i couldnt say, but if it does go tits up then report him for theft.


or you could just charge him for crimes to spelling(seriouse) :lol:


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi guys after hour I'm sorry to hear this complete shambles that's going on and I'd just like to put my point across that I have alot of things forsale as I'm stripping my car and I am 1 of these that asks for gift just to save you the fees, but this is why when I do ask I'm quite willing to give that person my full address home number which they can contact me or my parents on and my mobile number. And as soon as I have the part off the car it's sent I always ask them to let me
Know when this arrives as if not i will contact the post office straight away to sort the matter. I'm sure jay-225 will back me up and Garth when his egt sensor arrives tomorrow before 1pm that I posted today.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

staners1 said:


> Hi guys after hour I'm sorry to hear this complete shambles that's going on and I'd just like to put my point across that I have alot of things forsale as I'm stripping my car and I am 1 of these that asks for gift just to save you the fees, but this is why when I do ask I'm quite willing to give that person my full address home number which they can contact me or my parents on and my mobile number. And as soon as I have the part off the car it's sent I always ask them to let me
> Know when this arrives as if not i will contact the post office straight away to sort the matter. I'm sure jay-225 will back me up and Garth when his egt sensor arrives tomorrow before 1pm that I posted today.


I'll also back you up Marc, plenty of texts between us and siren sent as soon as it was off the car!

Arrived a day later in perfect condition 

I have bought a lot of parts off here using PayPal gift and not had a problem.

Kevin even sent my sports cats after only a deposit sent, I paid the rest when I said I would and everyone was happy 

So, I think there are an awful lot of genuine people on here, I've thankfully been lucky!

I myself sold a HG FMIC on here about a month ago, sent through British mail with no problems

John


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

And just to quantify there are some decent sellers on here and despite their circumstances with their car, staners1 is one of them..

I would be distraught in your situation of having to break your much loved car but to potential buyers I would have no hesitation from buying from you again.

Kind Regards
AfterHouR


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Duggy said:


> staners1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys after hour I'm sorry to hear this complete shambles that's going on and I'd just like to put my point across that I have alot of things forsale as I'm stripping my car and I am 1 of these that asks for gift just to save you the fees, but this is why when I do ask I'm quite willing to give that person my full address home number which they can contact me or my parents on and my mobile number. And as soon as I have the part off the car it's sent I always ask them to let me
> ...


thanks john, i understand hes not happy and neither would i be i feel for him.  after hour thankyou mate it means alot. i hope you get this sorted mate :?


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

staners1 said:


> Hi guys after hour I'm sorry to hear this complete shambles that's going on and I'd just like to put my point across that I have alot of things forsale as I'm stripping my car and I am 1 of these that asks for gift just to save you the fees, but this is why when I do ask I'm quite willing to give that person my full address home number which they can contact me or my parents on and my mobile number. And as soon as I have the part off the car it's sent I always ask them to let me
> Know when this arrives as if not i will contact the post office straight away to sort the matter. I'm sure jay-225 will back me up and Garth when his egt sensor arrives tomorrow before 1pm that I posted today.


Where's my MAF staners1??!? Looool only messing mate ... Again I had dealings with this chap and a recommended seller! Loads of texts although most was me trying to bargain lol but yeah perfect condition and quick delivery! Thanks again mate


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks staners1 ... me too, one way or another :lol:

BTW for anybody interested, if you are the victim of internet fraud, here is a useful link

http://www.actionfraud.police.uk/report_fraud


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

level2005uk said:


> staners1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys after hour I'm sorry to hear this complete shambles that's going on and I'd just like to put my point across that I have alot of things forsale as I'm stripping my car and I am 1 of these that asks for gift just to save you the fees, but this is why when I do ask I'm quite willing to give that person my full address home number which they can contact me or my parents on and my mobile number. And as soon as I have the part off the car it's sent I always ask them to let me
> ...


ha ha :lol: glad your all happy, just didnt want to be put in the same category as the other awful sellers


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

:lol: What are you doing on here at this time of night staners1, shouldn't you be in the garage dismantling something :wink:


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

AfterHouR said:


> :lol: What are you doing on here at this time of night staners1, shouldn't you be in the garage dismantling something :wink:


 mate i am im on the ipad haha im taking out all the interior ready to go in the house for storage till it sells


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

:lol: Good luck with the house and I hope you will be a proud tt owner again some day soon......


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

AfterHouR said:


> :lol: Good luck with the house and I hope you will be a proud tt owner again some day soon......


i will indeed mate but either the 3.2 or the sport


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

I have just received an e-mail from somebody else who bought some lights from this person and waited three weeks before he finally got them..

Here are his comments.

'I hounded him with emails and finally told him I was going to open a dispute with paypal. The lights then did arrive by 24hr delivery but weren't the quality he said they were. Personally in hindsight I would not have dealt with him and would advise the same for anyone else. He does need reporting and banning from any sales in my opinion.'

This person is still not replying to my e-mails but I have made him aware of this thread, so if you are reading it.

You have until 6pm tonight to contact me or I will report you to the Police for Obtaining a Money Transfer by Deception contrary to section 15A of the Theft Act 1968..


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

Lucky escape for me as I was seriously thinking about buying that FMIC......


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Wak said:


> Hope it turns out ok for you... but to put it into perspective although smaller priced items are easier to blag a few years ago someone got stung big time for ( I think) around £12k on a TT owned by a prominent and respected person here ... in blind faith took it on trust, paid cash, and the finance company turned up a few weeks later and took the car away.
> 
> Sure we all know what we should do but you can get caught up in the flow and make silly mistakes.


Don't remember this wak!

Who was it?


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Had a response from seller now I have threatened going to the Police and I have been sent a tracking number for Parcelforce that doesn't exist... :x

Perhaps they are watching this thread after all, seeing as they just logged in 2 minutes ago..


----------



## Andy75 (Nov 13, 2012)

If it was posted today, be aware that Porcelfarce tracking can take a while to work it's way into their online system, usually the next time it's status has changed. i.e. it might still be at the PO, but as soon as Mr Porcelfarce comes and picks it up, the logging will start properly and the website will update.

hth


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Andy, it was supposed to have been posted yesterday but there again I was also told it was going to be sent two weeks ago, then again last Tuesday, the following Friday and Saturday....

If anybody PM's me I will let them know the user on here and his Ebay ID as the Mod's haven't pulled his adverts in the marketplace and I wouldn't want anybody else to be conned.

He is lurking on the Forum at the moment but no apology has been forthcoming...


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

sorry to speak my mind but its all a load of bollox, you have given the guy plenty of time and you have to bloody pussy foot around naming him because the admin/peeps running the forum are shitting there selves in case they say....do.....do not do something :x

name the fucker to save any other forum member dealing with the said pond life...act now n deal with the shite later


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

bigsyd... you have mail..


----------



## luscombe (Jan 16, 2011)

How the Moderators can allow this idiots other items to remain on the classifieds section is just beyond me!

What are they supposed to be moderating if not things like this?

Hope it gets sorted for you soon AfterHouR.


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Luscombe

and yes you are right Bigsyd, We will see how long it takes the moderators to delete his name or lock the post when they see this post....

liam676 aka Liam Wright from Cornish Chough, Newquay aka l_wkd676 on Ebay,

He is selling various items in marketplace eg bosch 4 par fpr and a custom manifold cover, a polished throttle body, hoses, liquidtt forge actuator

Avoid him like the plague....


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

AfterHouR said:


> Thanks Luscombe
> 
> and yes you are right Bigsyd, We will see how long it takes the moderators to delete his name or lock the post when they see this post....
> 
> ...


I'm up for a tt meet outside his house to get ur money bud! I'm sure we can find him through directories or something! Might create a topic on the event/meet section for this!! What an absolute tosser!!! Hasent even got the decency to mail you back apologising!!


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

He's mailed me back now calling me a [email protected] for asking for either the money back or FMIC pronto.. and asked me not to contact him again WTF??


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Bad form strikes the for sale section again. My commiserations AfterHouR.

I guess that many a discussion has been had on and off the forum by members and mods alike on how to manage such 'sellers'
Other than setting up complex,costly (to buyer, seller and forum alike) transaction system, I suppose there's little can be done to discourage the ardent scammer.

However, *perhaps its time to up the post level considerably for access to sell in the for sale section* ? Keep the buy access at what ever it may be now. It may dissuade some scum from trying it on after 50 posts or so and mean 'they' have to be more active members and hence more known hereabouts before anyone can post for sale items.

Maybe Full contact details should also have to be mandatory logged with the forum before access is allowed. With verified "aka Paypal style" - a small refundable charge to log the payment details and seller account details.

In a similar vane, and rather sadly, allowing recent TTOC purchased membership may not be enough security to allow early access - £15 to a scammer may be money well spent in their minds.

Thoughts anyone?

Brian


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Brian

I take on board what you are saying, it is difficult to manage but something different needs to be done.

I am more than disappointed though his other adverts haven't been pulled pending inquiry/resolution....


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Tritium said:


> Bad form strikes the for sale section again. My commiserations AfterHouR.
> 
> I guess that many a discussion has been had on and off the forum by members and mods alike on how to manage such 'sellers'
> Other than setting up complex,costly (to buyer, seller and forum alike) transaction system, I suppose there's little can be done to discourage the ardent scammer.
> ...


No need for all that, either get recommendations of a seller you are looking to deal with or go collect in person. All problems solved. (If they live at the other end of the country and you dont want to go then tough dont buy it). Why people send random people money and hope it all goes well is beyond me, at least with ebay you get some form of protection, people asking the forum to do more are getting silly, its a free forum, just be happy its here!


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

AfterHouR said:


> Hi Brian
> 
> I take on board what you are saying, it is difficult to manage but something different needs to be done.
> 
> I am more than disappointed though his other adverts haven't been pulled pending inquiry/resolution....


Indeed.

My suggestions weren't directed at you specifically mate. You've been 'had' already. They were directed at the community and more specifically the mods [HINT].

Brian


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear your troubles with this person, and thanks for naming.

I've just gone on eBay to see what he had for sale and add him to my 'Saved Sellers' list with a note not to buy from him in future, but it seems he's removed all of his items for sale (well, I can't see any items anyway). Seems he might be going to ground...


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

I have asked Liam676 to respond on the forum of how keen he was to take the money and the minute it was in his account of how the excuses started but he doesn't seem up for it, he has been lurking for a while but not had the balls to respond....


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

AfterHouR said:


> I have asked Liam676 to respond on the forum of how keen he was to take the money and the minute it was in his account of how the excuses started but he doesn't seem up for it, he has been lurking for a while but not had the balls to respond....


You have his work address mate and a lot of information in which the police will take up ... He's committed fraud by deception but stupid enough to leave all of his work email addresses etc! I wonder if his other items such as iPads and glasses are nicked from where he works? Could be interesting when he gets a knock on his door at 6am


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Danny1 said:


> No need for all that, either get recommendations of a seller you are looking to deal with or go collect in person. All problems solved. (If they live at the other end of the country and you dont want to go then tough dont buy it). Why people send random people money and hope it all goes well is beyond me, at least with ebay you get some form of protection, people asking the forum to do more are getting silly, its a free forum, just be happy its here!


I wish we could live in your idealised and a simplified world of buying and selling. Sadly, the 1% inflict a need for caution in many aspects of life. But as eBay shows, honesty is not the norm - hence the protection system.

Recommendations ( as you say) are fine, if that is possible. Collection, ditto. It may be a "free" forum but we all still have statutory, legal obligations when selling to other members don't forget. Some folk may not be as astute at buying as you and would welcome a certain level of security.

Brian


----------



## luscombe (Jan 16, 2011)

My understanding is that the moderators preferred members to join the TTOC so that they could have full contact details on file to deal with issues like this. This clown seems to be a member, so why are the moderators not following their own procedures to help another OC member?

Sorry to read about the latest developments AfterHouR. For what it worth I don't think you have done anything wrong in trusting another forum member (as Danny1 seems to think). The whole point of joining forums & owners clubs is the idea that people will try to help each other.


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

There is always somebody who trolls for effect..... :roll: water off a ducks back...


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear your wows mate. I think get the police involved and drag him through court if possible, cant stand morons like him.


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Saffy... Did you get any good deals at Awesome the other week when you were in Manc??


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

I would suggest setting up another board in which members comment on transactions with other members, good or bad, both buyers and sellers. It would then be possible to search for the username and see that individual's feedback.

To the OP, you understood the risk of sending by pp gift... you saved £7 which, in the end, will likely cost you £200. Very few people would care about the pp gift risk of a tenner; equally, very few people would be prepared to send £1000 by pp gift to a stranger. Risk tolerance will differ by individual and you decided £200 was within yours.

To be clear, it's the wrong place to document my thoughts on the seller; suffice to say he's lower than low. But, you knew the risk...


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Yep, I took a calculated risk and it backfired.. btw it's him who saves on fees and is the tight arse not me lol.... but hey you live and learn, as i said previously I should have gone with gut instinct because as soon as the money was in his account, there was an excuse why he wouldn't be sending it straight away... funny he never mentioned that on previous correspondence :wink:

At least now everybody knows who he is and I hope nobody buys anything again from him either on here or through ebay.

Buyer beware ... but it's nice to have a heads up.... :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

luscombe said:


> My understanding is that the moderators preferred members to join the TTOC so that they could have full contact details on file to deal with issues like this. This clown seems to be a member, so why are the moderators not following their own procedures to help another OC member?
> 
> Sorry to read about the latest developments AfterHouR. For what it worth I don't think you have done anything wrong in trusting another forum member (as Danny1 seems to think). The whole point of joining forums & owners clubs is the idea that people will try to help each other.


There is so much back stabbing and bad feeling running in the ttoc at present ( Facebook tantrums) that they have enought problems at present to be bothered with trivial matters like members getting shafted...let's be brutally honest :roll: :roll: :roll: how bloody LONG has this topic been a problem :roll: :roll: :roll: don't expect any changes for the next 18-36 months


----------



## luscombe (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi bigsyd

I didn't know about the issues on Facebook. Perhaps I was to hasty in my comments regarding the moderators.


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

AfterHouR said:


> Buyer beware ... but it's nice to have a heads up.... :wink:


Absolutely, and the forum's members I'm sure thank you for it. [smiley=cheers.gif]

It's a real shame that you didn't have a board to refer to in order to make your calculated risk that bit more informed. You may have still gone for it, but every little helps.

Where an active classifieds board exists, there should be an opportunity for members to leave feedback, good or bad. The only people that would disagree with this would be the sheisters intent on effectively robbing those who believe there is some good in everyone.


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

First off, sorry to hear about whats happened afterhours.... I've not bought or sold anything on here but have considered it and found it strange when I joined why you couldnt see the buy/sell section (was looking to buy a TT at the time) and occurances like this further indicate why that is.

However I think perhaps a simple way of ensuring people dont get ripped off is for the mods to implement a simple agreement that all transactions if completed via paypal must not be done by gift payment to ensure the seller and buyer have protection, it sucks a bit due to the fees but would prevent instances like this happening (up to a point of course).

Surely a form with a bit of legal stuff to complete, when listing in the aforemetioned sections, agreeing to said terms could be implemented?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

bigsyd said:


> sorry to speak my mind but its all a load of bollox, you have given the guy plenty of time and you have to bloody pussy foot around naming him because the admin/peeps running the forum are shitting there selves in case they say....do.....do not do something :x
> 
> name the fucker to save any other forum member dealing with the said pond life...act now n deal with the shite later


Thanks for that, and to all of the others who have jumped on the "it's the mod / admin fault" bandwagon :roll:

Tell us exactly what you expect us to do. We are happy to help resolve a problem but are certainly not responsible for fraudulent members on here. Other for sale stuff from this seller have been removed, hoggy has contacted the seller and some, undoubtedly poor communication has come from the seller. If you read the rules it clearly states we have no responsibility for fraudulent transactions but have helped out many members in similar circumstances and have resolved them. As usual so easy to criticise than support!!!!


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

The mods and forum owner can not and should not have to police this. If you enter into a gift transaction with a complete stranger then you do so of your own volition.

BUY THE SELLER OR TAKE A CHANCE!

Inappropriate to give the mods stick IMO; they do what they can should something go wrong. It is up to the buyer to do as much homework as possible to limit the risk of something going wrong.

The mods should give consideration to a feedback board, but what else whould you have them do?

Legal contracts to post stuff in the classifieds? Can... of... worms.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Isn't it just a little sad that people can't simply send the item that they have received the money for, is it that difficult Liam ?  Poor show

Looking at this "Gentlemans" eBay feedback he clearly has a big problem doing this.

Hope it all works out ok in the end.

I would suggest no more PayPal gift payments and insist on recorded/special delivery this would stop this problem as you would then have the safety of the PayPal dispute system.

That saying I have sold and bought a lot of things on here always using gift and never had a problem.

It comes down to how honest or more to the point how dishonest a person is.


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

mab said:


> BUY THE SELLER OR TAKE A CHANCE!


You are not playing Monopoly while typing are you? :roll:


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

jamman said:


> Isn't it just a little sad that people can't simply send the item that they have received the money for, is it that difficult Liam ?  Poor show
> 
> Looking at this "Gentlemans" eBay feedback he clearly has a big problem doing this.
> 
> ...


Exactly......I have received lots of gift payments, and it might be seen as tight on just the one payment but it soon adds up when you are in the 100's.........


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I feel there is an issue as the forum / mods / owner have created the rules to best protect the buyer, however again this has been circumnavigated by a fraudulent seller, so I guess the rules don't actually work.

The idea of being able to rate either the seller or be able to post on the threads, the naming and shaming is a complete joke 'cause trust me if I was owed £200 their name would be all over the internet and I would be knocking on their door asking politely for it back.

So forum / mods / owner perhaps this needs another looking at as the current rules are not really working are they.

No blame apportioned just needs to be sorted as buyer people feel confidence which in the main is true but there are scamming gits out there


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

oldguy said:


> But it soon adds up when you are in the 100's.........


Are you really that old??????


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

robokn said:


> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> > But it soon adds up when you are in the 100's.........
> ...


  and to think i bought a strut brace from you !


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Christ that must have been a few years ago, Forge or GTT?


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

robokn said:


> Christ that must have been a few years ago, Forge or GTT?


Forge, probably in 2009...


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

I think naming and shaming criminals and thieves and even banning them from the forum would be an excellent :idea:

Yes there are decent people on here but there are also real heartless people who sell items with no real means of sending them.

I sent a gift payment to someone not knowing who they are/were and realised later that I could got ripped off but the item came in good time and fitted also 

The moderators are unfair and should allow us to name and shame members who breach a contract as such as this shouldn't be allowed to carry on, on a forum where you treat people as friends even if they are not.

Kind regards

Kal


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

I would agree in principle.
If a forum member cannot explain their actions to the moderator's satisfaction then they should be banned. However they should be given a chance to explain, so could be difficult to implement.
_

I'm not disagreeing with Kal 'cos she get's angry :evil: :twisted: :evil: and I'm scared!_ [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Kprincess said:


> ...................I sent a gift payment to someone not knowing who they are/were and realised later that I could got ripped off but the item came in good time and fitted also  ...............


They were prob' too scared to rip you off! :-*


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Good comments Kal, I only waited so long to name and shame so the thread had enough momentum to make an impact. This isn't a witch hunt (well it would be if I could fit the pitch fork in the TT) but I have seen on other forums where they have a name and shame section just for things like this...

This conman has had enough opportunity to respond to the comments but instead has resorted to slagging me off via e-mail for giving him a deadline to deliver or give me my money back..

I have been more than reasonable in waiting such a length of time and being fed such BS but to be a good liar you need a good memory and this Pleb hasn't ...

I haven't stooped to this pond scums level but sometimes that's all they understand..

There are some great people on here that are very supportive and keen to offer help with our common interest and this is one of the friendliest forums I have been a member of and it is unfortunate there is a minority that spoil that opinion.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

100 Posts in under two days!  
Obviously an emotive subject then!

I must be missing something here.
I only use Paypal for fleabay and that's on the understanding that as they are both based outside of the UK they aren't subject to English Law and are a bit of a free for all for scammers. If there's no protection from the money transfer service then I wouldn't use it for much more than a tenner!

I must also confess as to not knowing that Paypal 'Gift Payments' had even less protection.
I do now! :roll:


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

So what did he actually say when he replied today? Did he even try to explain himself. Im not trying to defend him here cause he's obviously in the wrong either way but is he still saying he has the goods to send out? Is he just a really shit seller or is this actually fraud?


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

After hour, I'm gutted for you and for me there is a simple answer, if the transactions are not honoured ban them from the forum, does not get your money back I know but may go some way to make you feel as though some action has taken place.

May be worth googling action against fraud as there seems to be a lot of advice on who to contact.

Hope you get some form of recovery.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

EnfieldTT said:


> Mate, you wanna experience being messed around for over *6mths* by **** here, who gave me every single excuse under the rising sun for not sending through my mirror indicators. The real icing on the cake, was - after these inexplicable 6mths - to then to receive such shoddy, obviously rushed goods that I had to go and pay a real professional to correct.
> 
> Really shouldn't go taking peoples' money if you go around acting like that.


I have a ongoing dispute with him as well, he is very hard work. Avoid him.

P.s not this Liam dick but the above quoted dick.


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

ian222 Sorry didn't read it correctly I thought you had a dispute with liam676 too...

this was my comments to him and his response:-

'If you had just been honest from the start and not such a tosser, I am not the only one you have messed around... '

'Iv told you no lies and now your starting to be a twat about all this, iv sold loads on eBay and on the market place with no issues. Please don't contact me anymore regarding this issue ... '

As you can tell he is the literary equivalent of a big mac and fries....


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

AfterHouR said:


> ...As you can tell he is the literary equivalent of a big mac and fries....


How dare your, Sir!! Just because you've lost a few quid to a mutt's-arse, there's no reason to insult ^^^^ one of america's greatest contributions to the world.  

cheers. :wink:


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

So he hasn't even give any indication whether hes going to bother sending it out or give you your money back!


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

No trans-continental insult intended, I think Big Mac's are great my 200lb dog loves them


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> I would agree in principle.
> If a forum member cannot explain their actions to the moderator's satisfaction then they should be banned. However they should be given a chance to explain, so could be difficult to implement.
> _
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with Kal 'cos she get's angry :evil: :twisted: :evil: and I'm scared!_ [smiley=baby.gif]


Grrrr :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > ...................I sent a gift payment to someone not knowing who they are/were and realised later that I could got ripped off but the item came in good time and fitted also  ...............
> ...


He was a gentleman unlike the other person who said he was going to send one and didn't even bother mentioning no names :lol:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

AfterHouR said:


> Good comments Kal, I only waited so long to name and shame so the thread had enough momentum to make an impact. This isn't a witch hunt (well it would be if I could fit the pitch fork in the TT) but I have seen on other forums where they have a name and shame section just for things like this...
> 
> This conman has had enough opportunity to respond to the comments but instead has resorted to slagging me off via e-mail for giving him a deadline to deliver or give me my money back..
> 
> ...


Hi AfterHour, I only hope the moderators do reconsider putting a name and shame section on the forum as I can understand what you are going through and it's pathetic mindless people like that who spoil the fun and then try to insult you because your making a genuine statement for something that's rightfully yours.

Your also right in saying when you stoop to their scummy levels they sem to understand a little more :lol:

I second the very helpful and supportive members on here as I too am having troubles at present and certain members have been great with ideas and suggestions to help me along the way. 

I would like to say hope you get your item but that is a long shot.

Best wishes

Kal


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Parcelforce tracking is immediate mate. I work for them so I should know!
If he's given you a tracking number and the website says it doesn't exist he hasn't posted anything.
Pm me the tracking number if you want and I'll check on the system at work in the morning. It gives you more detail.
Steve


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

If a forum member had no reputation or honesty, he/she would simply register a new account when banned.
I know I haven't been on here long, and I don't know any of you, but I buy my stuff on ebay or online shops where at least there's established mechanisms to leave feedback. I've been using the internet since 1993, so sort of know how stuff works on forums too. I even ran one once. You don't know those online freaks until you meet them.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oh please..........this guy has seen this thread and either cannot return funds or doesn't even have the goods. as the famous song goes s.c.a.m.m.er billy connely did a cover version of it called kneecap the bast as he stole my money.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

AfterHouR said:


> No trans-continental insult intended, I think Big Mac's are great my 200lb dog loves them


Good point. Corgi + Big Mac = 200lbs.

cheers


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

Sounds like he's not going to honour his side.

Give him 7 days to either send the goods as described or refund you the money.

If he fails to do either, my advice to you would be to print off every document and resulting correspondence relating to the transaction, and make an appointment to visit your local police station.

The offence he is committing is one of a theft and there will be sufficient grounds to send a unit to go and arrest him.


----------



## Torque (May 7, 2012)

Absolute scum bag. I got ripped off the same way years ago for £100 by a guy from Liverpool but they got a nasty follow up when my bro's "pals" turned up at his door with baseball bats....


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Did I read you have his work email address? Why don't you get his work telephone number and give him a call? I'm sure that'll get you some answers?


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

where abouts he live ? is anyone of us close enough to go and see him ? im willing too ?


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ikon66 said:


> I know hoggy has posted on here, and yes I understand the OP frustration. But how many times have these posts come up? I know it's harsh but pay as a gift and be prepared to take the risk.
> 
> On a more helpful note if you contact a mod or admin with the seller's name we could try and contact


First I had posted on here now can not find it. Was it taken off for what reason ????????????????????? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :?

My post stated that I had bought from this person and that they had a difficult time in communications... I did leave out that I contacted a modorator (spelling) to help with the communication. he did and I did get my item much later then promised not new but in good shape..... So, I thanked the TTUK team or just say John-H for helping me out.. I actual was concerned for the seller as anything can happen.... and yes I get F'd/screwed/and other things that is my problem.... I am not in the Family business anymore but all I need to do is make a phone call 8)

Stay positive he may come through.....


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

I have now been given a valid tracking number, so we will see what arrives, hopefully in the next few days.

I will keep you posted


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

so he has been a pita before :roll: :roll: :roll: this is exactly why we need a seller/buyer feedback system like ebay,ok it may not be prefect but lets face it if somebody has say 2 bad feedbacks against them would you buy from them or at least take precautions

get the feedback sorted out for the members sake :evil:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

whanab said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > I know hoggy has posted on here, and yes I understand the OP frustration. But how many times have these posts come up? I know it's harsh but pay as a gift and be prepared to take the risk.
> ...


was the post in this thread as I've not deleted it??


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> whanab said:
> 
> 
> > Ikon66 said:
> ...


deleting in ya sleep now eh bud :roll:


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Can I ask the Mods / Admin publicly, are you going to ban this person from selling on here again?

I realise you are underestimated in the amount of work you do on the forum and I do appreciate it but please save yourself some more work in the long run and stop him from selling....


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Maybe hot-link any adverts he posts in future to this thread.


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Good idea, hopefully either admin will ban him from selling anything else or liam676 will take the hint and Fupp right off...

btw 'Klaatu barada nikto' Army of Darkness?? Bruce Campbell rocks 8)


----------



## luscombe (Jan 16, 2011)

Don't just ban him from selling, revoke his TTOC and forum membership.

Perhaps then he'll go out and buy a lowered Citroen Saxo with a drainpipe exhaust - it's sure to suit him better!

Glad there seems to progress at last AfterHouR


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

AfterHouR said:


> btw 'Klaatu barada nikto' Army of Darkness?? Bruce Campbell rocks 8)


He does, but they nicked the quote from the original "The Day The Earth Stood Still"


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

:lol: we should start a film buff thread


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

AfterHouR said:


> Good idea, hopefully either admin will ban him from selling anything else or liam676 will take the hint and Fupp right off...
> 
> btw 'Klaatu barada nikto' Army of Darkness?? Bruce Campbell rocks 8)


Forum moderators should have banned the person immediately :!:


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

AfterHouR said:


> :lol: we should start a film buff thread


Sounds like an idea, tho no doubt people will argue over whether the quotes or whatever are correct or not lol


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Kprincess said:


> AfterHouR said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea, hopefully either admin will ban him from selling anything else or liam676 will take the hint and Fupp right off...
> ...


we will never ban immediately as this closes a line of communication and a trail of evidence if Police get involved as it has in the past.

As a moderator we don't have overall power to do this although we can recommend it. I have quarantined all of his FS post and we will be monitoring his activity.

still many members beating the mod bandwagon I see!!! :roll:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Kprincess said:


> AfterHouR said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea, hopefully either admin will ban him from selling anything else or liam676 will take the hint and Fupp right off...
> ...


Ye great idea, I pm a mod and tell them you did something wrong and you get deleted......

would be a great system....


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

My 2p's worth on buying and selling.

Don't pay by PayPal gift unless you know the person or they are well respected on here. If you buy something and pay through normal PayPal payments, you are protected. If you met someone in the street for the first time and they told you to give them £100 for a car part, give them the money and they'll meet you in 30 mins by the bus stop, would you? No. So why trust someone on here that you've never met?

It's not the Mod's job to make sure you don't get mugged off.

I've bought a few things on here and paid through PayPal gift and through bank transfers. I did it this way because I trusted the people I was buying from *entirely*. If not, I insist on paying via the normal PayPal method.

Quite simple really.

However, it's still bang out of order what he has done and I hope you get it resolved. Lesson learnt


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Brendanb86

Thank you for your comments but with all due respect, I don't think you have read all of the thread, I never said it was a mods job?? and it's not exactly like meeting someone on the street and giving them money to be honest...

I do not recommend anybody pays by paypal gift but trust didn't come into it, so no lesson to learn, I knew enough personally about the guy if the deal did go south, I took a calculated risk and the guy turned out to be an arsehole bullshitter but I am sure I won't be out of pocket at the end of the day.

The purpose of the thread was to highlight what a tosser this guy is and not to deal with him as he messes people around on here and Ebay and his memory is crap because he can't remember timescales or what lies he has told...

It is comforting though, that there are a lot of descent people on this board and that they take exception to another member being ripped off it's nice we can all band together to put a stop to the minority of lowlife that do raise their ugly heads every now and then....

Beers all round :wink:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

AfterHouR said:


> Beers all round :wink:


Hope you're not paying by paypal as a gift?


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Haha V.Funny :lol:

Would you like a pretzel with it?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

AfterHouR said:


> Brendanb86
> 
> Thank you for your comments but with all due respect, I don't think you have read all of the thread, I never said it was a mods job?? and it's not exactly like meeting someone on the street and giving them money to be honest...


Hi mate, my comments weren't aimed at you, more to everyone asking why mods don't control what is going on with the for sale section. No you're right, it's not like meeting someone in the street. You don't even get the privilege of saying you've met them in person when dealing on a forum :lol: :wink:



AfterHouR said:


> I do not recommend anybody pays by paypal gift but trust didn't come into it, so no lesson to learn, I knew enough personally about the guy if the deal did go south, I took a calculated risk and the guy turned out to be an arsehole bullshitter but I am sure I won't be out of pocket at the end of the day.


Fair enough, not sure I'd gamble £200 on a calculated risk.



AfterHouR said:


> The purpose of the thread was to highlight what a tosser this guy is and not to deal with him as he messes people around on here and Ebay and his memory is crap because he can't remember timescales or what lies he has told...


If nothing else, at least your experience should have put other people off dealing with him [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Hope you get the item soon


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

No worries have a Beer


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

What's his email address?


----------



## AtrumVesica (Nov 24, 2012)

OMG I could certainly nibble on that!!



AfterHouR said:


> Haha V.Funny :lol:
> 
> Would you like a pretzel with it?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Ikon66 said:


> whanab said:
> 
> 
> > Ikon66 said:
> ...


Ahh Moderator what you doing to sort these crims out?>


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Kprincess said:


> Ahh Moderator what you doing to sort these crims out?>


this is about the 3rd time you've inferred it's our fault, why should I do anything? I didn't get robbed, I don't own the forum. Maybe you could do something about it you seem to have plenty of time to criticise, maybe you could do something constructive :roll:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Ikon66 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh Moderator what you doing to sort these crims out?>
> ...


Firstly, I am not insinuating that it was you/your fault but as you are a moderator, you could talk to the othe mods and get them to maybe put a block/ban on such people. touchy guy :lol:

pps not interfering just passing thoughts across


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Kprincess said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > Kprincess said:
> ...


Don't you think we are doing this? If I knew a person was dodgy before they commit an offence I'd be making a fortune in law enforcement


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Ikon66 wrote: Don't you think we are doing this? If I knew a person was dodgy before they commit an offence I'd be making a fortune in law enforcement

Kprincess: If I knew I wouldn't have said anything and btw it was meant to be funny but maybe you have no humorous side 

Like I said, ahh moderator :wink: maybe not sorry


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Guys, the moderators at not at fault here, they do there best voluntary in complex situations.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 9, 2007)

Having been a mod on another car forum i have to say its not bloody easy sometimes-Your damned if you do and damned if you dont.
I know the OP has said nothing derogitory about the mods and my aim isnt at them, they do the best they can, if they ban the guy theres a good chance all comunication will be lost and thats the end of it, where as if you at least leave the board open to him/her they (mods/op) can at least try and communicate to him via the website.

At the end of the day its also not easy to implement a working method of control either as you can go so far before you get to the point of "what else can we do ?" as its not a viable solution for the board.
As for keeping bank account details and *private* details is dangerouse,although its not been mentioned i dont think,you can only do sooo much before you can do little more.

As said, we had the very same issues on PassionFord.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree about the mods, they're a good , hard working bunch. There is however one VERY easy thing they can (and should in my opinion) do...
At the moment, an advert in the market place gets removed if an item doesn't have a price, correct? Well simply do the same if 'payment via Paypal gift' is specified. I know not all adverts list payment methods but this is a start. Also, simply raise awareness and apply the rule 'no payments via Paypal gift' if someone breaks the rules and are reported, take action (warning then ban if repeated).

I do know that there are excellent members on here who do request payment via gift (like staners1 for example, who I just bought something off using this method) who can be trusted, but the only way to avoid people getting screwed is to have a level playing field. There are some that will be put out, but I feel it would be worth it. I accept PayPal and pay the fees. I'd rather not pay but I do realise I'm using a good service and am prepared to pay for it


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Safer buying off ebay as your have rights if buyer doesn't send the item which is rare although I've seen some feedback saying not sent received etc


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If posters in the Market Place read the Forum rules it states avoid using PayPal as a gift.

*No security is perfect. Avoid the use of PayPal "gift" or direct bank transfer unless you know and trust a seller and use common sense.*

Hoggy.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If posters in the Market Place read the Forum rules it states avoid using PayPal as a gift.
> 
> *No security is perfect. Avoid the use of PayPal "gift" or direct bank transfer unless you know and trust a seller and use common sense.*
> 
> Hoggy.


Hello Hoggy, valid point you have.


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

+1 Garth

If the forum is being moderated anyway (thanks guys, thankless task as proved) if it does say payment by paypal gift delete the post, perhaps we can help the mods to report it to them if we see it being flaunted...

I would quite happily put myself forward to help.. my business is online based and I spend most of my time in cyberspace, so if I can be of use in anyway please let me know....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The TTOC are fairly powerless to do anything due to the Data Protection Act we have been informed that we can't pass on details to a third party or use the info we hold on a way other than it was originally intended to be used for.


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Those details can be passed onto the Police though, if the need arose.


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Just to let membesr know who have being following the thread and yes you too the ever lurking liam676, the intercooler has eventually arrived but I haven't even bothered unpacking it yet as I thought I would share the photograph of how it arrived and what little respect you have.

What tosser would send a parcel like this? and yes I did sign for as damaged!










and to the comment of 'do you have an alternate address as the one you gave me doesn't exist...' even after correcting 'YOUR' mistake it still took you four more days to post it....

Anybody want to buy an FMIC? supposedly brand new, 2nd 'careful' owner, first one didn't give a shit!


----------



## luscombe (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi AfterHouR.

I guess it was almost inevitable it would arrive like this. He clearly resented having to take time out of his busy day (thieving and conning honest people) to pack and post the item you had paid for! Perhaps when you unpack it you will be able to rescue something from the situation.

While I'm posting, just let me say that I completely disagree with Ikon66's attitude towards Kprincess. No-one has ever blamed the moderators for this situation. What forum members have done is question why this member was allowed to continue advertising on the site when there were well documented issues with him.

Despite Ikon66's remarks, I believe many people HAVE made constructive comments about this problem.


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

+1 luscombe

The only person that hasn't commented is liam676 but obviously he has taken the hint by reading the thread...


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

thats shocking mate


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

AfterHour, I am not surprised that the package arrived in poor condition as the muppet who sold it clearly has no pride, packing the equipment properly and paying a small premium to insure, is not much of an ask when you have parted with good money.

It makes my blood boil that so many people these days have no integrity.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Congrats it's finally arrived [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Glad you have received it now


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

luscombe said:


> Hi AfterHouR.
> 
> I guess it was almost inevitable it would arrive like this. He clearly resented having to take time out of his busy day (thieving and conning honest people) to pack and post the item you had paid for! Perhaps when you unpack it you will be able to rescue something from the situation.
> 
> ...


Thank you 

Yes he should have been banned regardless of signing up again.

Kal

Pps to be fair, however packaged at least it's now with the rightful owner


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Gobsmacked! 

The pathetic thing about it is, it would have been easier and quicker to pack in one suitable sized box :?


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you everybody [smiley=gossip.gif]

I have now opened it up to check it and apart from some scuffs and scratches on the piping which was only to be expected by the way it was sent and a few bent and bashed vanes on the intercooler, I have done a pressure test in the bath and it doesn't seem to leak.. Great! 

I expected it being much worse.... but it will be useable thank goodness...

I know the mods have taken umbridge to some of the comments and it's a pity you don't have the admin rights to ban people but without checking, I don't know who the admin are but what would someone have to do to be banned?

And can we safely say if a post is seen in the marketplace that asks for payment by paypal gift, if we report it to a mod it will be pulled?

Regards
AfterHouR


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Glad you've finally got the intercooler, but will testing it some way in the bath really show up if it leaks or not? I would have thought you'd need to put a couple of bar through it to really see if it leaks.

Also, I don't think paying for items via PayPal 'Gift' is intrinsically bad - if it's someone who's been on the forum for quite a while, with a reputation of trustworthiness and a decent post count, then it should be OK. Or if you don't feel easy paying via 'Gift' at all then pay by regular payment methods. 
Or maybe a better idea would be to set an upper limit for 'Gift' payments of say £40-50, and then regular payment for amounts above that (again, if it makes you feel easier.)


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

I've never seen or met 4ndrew but brought a head lamp lens of him paying by gift but I've read many thread with him on them and they way he interacts with others so trusted his word and he even wanted to refund me some money back even when the lens was proper cheaaaaaaaap [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Thanks again 4ndrew


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Glad it worked out for you Kal, the minority should not spoil the majority  
Regards
AfterHouR


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> I've never seen or met 4ndrew but brought a head lamp lens of him paying by gift but I've read many thread with him on them and they way he interacts with others so trusted his word and he even wanted to refund me some money back even when the lens was proper cheaaaaaaaap [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Thanks again 4ndrew


 similar to me i had a chap on here fromthe states i quoted him £9 delivery it was £4 when i got there so refunded £5 to his paypal  afterhour this is how a parcel should be packed :lol:
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=308443


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

:lol: That's funny, I wasn't expecting that, I clicked on the link, spilt my tea and spat some on the monitor laughing...


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

staners1 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen or met 4ndrew but brought a head lamp lens of him paying by gift but I've read many thread with him on them and they way he interacts with others so trusted his word and he even wanted to refund me some money back even when the lens was proper cheaaaaaaaap [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


...and I am much appreciative of the refund. Now, if only my pressy arrives before crimbo with the "special" wrapping paper I will be the happiest of happy bunnys. ;-)

cheers.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

staners1 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen or met 4ndrew but brought a head lamp lens of him paying by gift but I've read many thread with him on them and they way he interacts with others so trusted his word and he even wanted to refund me some money back even when the lens was proper cheaaaaaaaap [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Now what I call honesty Well done Staners1


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

AfterHouR said:


> :lol: That's funny, I wasn't expecting that, I clicked on the link, spilt my tea and spat some on the monitor laughing...


 :lol:


----------



## dbbloke (Jan 30, 2012)

jamman said:


> dbbloke said:
> 
> 
> > I've had the same issue with dodgy buyers!
> ...


You are wrong I'm afraid, you can't reverse cancel or even dispute PayPal gift payments 

I'm not wrong, did a load of research. But trust you James to be the one to point it out to me 

With Paypal you can open a dispute, if the seller took the money his account goes into the red. So How are you supposed to sell stuff? Bank transfer I presume / Western Union. I have a link to the paypay site specific wordings about this somewhere but kinda busy atm. Unless it changed policy in the last week? If you do a google search you will find thousands of people who have reversed PP gifts.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 9, 2007)

AfterHouR said:


> Thank you everybody [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> I have done a pressure test in the bath and it doesn't seem to leak.. Great!
> 
> ...


  Youve been doing what in the bath???? :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've just googled "reverse PayPal gift" and it comes up with cannot be reversed on every hit


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

st3v3 said:


> AfterHouR said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you everybody [smiley=gossip.gif]
> ...


Barp :!: :!: :lol: only kidding :wink:

Wouldn't alloy get corrosion under those circumstances :?:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

If it's aluminium alloy it should be ok. But any outer steel fittings may need drying off.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> If it's aluminium alloy it should be ok. But any outer steel fittings may need drying off.


Very knowledgable Skeee


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

dbbloke said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > dbbloke said:
> ...


No you wont :lol:

I will say it one more time (sigh) you are wrong

But what do I know only been using PayPal since it started, feel free to call Paypal will take about 30 seconds once you are through :wink:

You will say "I've bought ... and paid using Paypal "Gift"

They will say "I'm sorry Sir there is no buyer Protection using Paypal "Gift"

"My little Pony" how sweet...............

http://www.mlptp.net/forums/trader-help ... ction.html


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

The moral of this post is, never buy using gift.

Also i always type details of what im paying for so no funny business


----------



## Ronsgonebiking (May 20, 2011)

If seller insist on paypal gift payment and you think its a good deal offer to pay a little extra to cover their fees if they say no walk away 
Ron


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I've spoken to Paypal about this tonight and they have confirmed what I have said.

Paypal "gift" should be used for sending someone just what it says a "gift" and should never be used to purchase anything.

The agent told me it was originally intended for birthday gifts but they are aware it's being abused.

What Paypal will do if it can be proved that the seller is using PayPal "gift" incorrectly is withdraw their right to accept money this way.

They did observe that I had received a few "gift" payments on my account


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

jamman said:


> They did observe that I had received a few "gift" payments on my account


 :lol: busted

I've used the gift method loads of times, I thought they changed it to the recipient being charged for sending the gift due to people taking advantage. A few months back I did a group buy on some shifter bushes from the states and everyone paid as a gift but it still deducted money off my end when they were sending the cash over.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TerryCTR said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > They did observe that I had received a few "gift" payments on my account
> ...


What happens Terry is the sender of the gift can choose not to pay the fees their end that will result in the fees coming off your end.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Ah makes sense, and yet they all denied any knowledge of doing so. It's ok though I got them back on the import duty charge :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TerryCTR said:


> Ah makes sense, and yet they all denied any knowledge of doing so. It's ok though I got them back on the import duty charge :lol:


That's the spirit cold revenge just where it hurts (right in the pocket) :lol:


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

_can we safely say if a post is seen in the marketplace that asks for payment by paypal gift, if we report it to a mod it will be pulled?_

Never did get a response to this mods...

and also to the question of how far does somebody have to go to get banned from the forum??

AfterHouR


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

AfterHouR said:


> _can we safely say if a post is seen in the marketplace that asks for payment by paypal gift, if we report it to a mod it will be pulled?_
> 
> Never did get a response to this mods...
> 
> ...


I can answer that one lol


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

AfterHouR said:


> _
> 
> and also to the question of how far does somebody have to go to get banned from the forum??
> 
> AfterHouR_


_

it's easier to say than do , you delete one account,they will start another, ip bans are useless aswell :wink:_


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

It's easier with static Ip's than dynamic and most people don't have the knowledge to circumvent, please don't tell anyone how to do it Kazinak :lol:

I take from the lack of response of moderators, bigsyd and wallsendmag are right then, adverts won't be pulled for flagrantly abusing the rules... so what's the point of having the rules in the first place.....


----------

